# Technics equalizer SH-E85



## jimjim (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, but I think I got it right.

I have a Technics SH-E85 Graphic Equalizer along with a load of other Technics gear and recently hooked it up between the pre and power amp terminals on the back of my SU-X977 Technics amp. I was playing around with the settings for the DSC (Digital Space Control) function on the EQ and noticed a large difference in the sound. I looked around google but couldn't find any information on what this DSC function actually does to the signal, so I thought I would ask here. It seems to make the sound kind of, well, larger. It is very hard to explain. 

So if anyone has any idea of what this function does, please comment


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Jim, I don't know exactly what it is but a good guess would be that it is just another DSP mode which was added to the units, some people like what DSP's do and some don't.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am thinking its probably some sort of processing that plays around with the phase or other parameters. Bob carver has the "sonic Hologram" setting on most of his receivers, Radio shack used an "image enhancer" on some of their EQs in the 90s and Ive seen others do similar all it really does is simulate a wider sound field. Some like it others do not and I do not recommend using it with movies.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! I use to have an old technics eq setup with my old 2 channel setup (before AVR's). I loved that thing as i was always tailering the sound according to the music i was listening to, it was great!


----------



## jimjim (Jul 24, 2009)

recruit said:


> Hi Jim, I don't know exactly what it is but a good guess would be that it is just another DSP mode which was added to the units, some people like what DSP's do and some don't.


Thats kinda what I was thinking, just wanted to be sure though.



tonyvdb said:


> I am thinking its probably some sort of processing that plays around with the phase or other parameters. Bob carver has the "sonic Hologram" setting on most of his receivers, Radio shack used an "image enhancer" on some of their EQs in the 90s and Ive seen others do similar all it really does is simulate a wider sound field. Some like it others do not and I do not recommend using it with movies.


Interesting, so it is just a different name for a common function. Thanks  
Why do you not recommend it for movies though? Does it make them sound echoey?



bambino said:


> Wow! I use to have an old technics eq setup with my old 2 channel setup (before AVR's). I loved that thing as i was always tailering the sound according to the music i was listening to, it was great!


Yeah, it does sound good on some music, but weird on others.


----------

